
Video Tutorial: Selecting elements on the screen using the keyboard / joypad - atum47
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW7gLWjU-NM
======
atum47
Hi everyone, I'm developing a game using JavaScript that runs on canvas. I
can't really rely on HTML DOM elements or CSS to position, select or to style
elements on my game, so I had to write my own UI elements. Here's a quick
video showing how we can cycle thought elements using keyboard or joypad.

